# Biggest Goose?



## wtrfwlr

I was reading some of the older posts, and I found one where a guy was talkin about weighing geese, Last season in S. Illinois I killed a 15 lbs goose. That's fairly big, matter of fact the biggest goose i've ever killed. How bout the rest of you, what's your biggest goose??


----------



## bear04

One of the guys that we used to hunt with shot a 19lb 6oz goose in southern minnesta a few years back. It was unreal.

_________________________________________

GIT ER' DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNN


----------



## gandergrinder

I call BS.


----------



## Booster

That must have been a thanksgiving goose. Home feed doesn't count! :withstupid:


----------



## brobones

I double the BS... I have yet to see a goose over 14 pounds, hooked up to the scale and truley weighed. Not that I haven't hunted enough either and I am not saying that they are not around just that I have yet to see one of that size. I have hunted with guys who have said it is a 18 pounder and I bring out the scale and it weighs around 13 pounds. I do think they have bigger greater canadas in Manitoba than here in sask. I shot a goose there that measured 49 inches long from the beak to tail feathers but only weighed 12 3/4 pounds. It had a 76 inch wing span :lol:


----------



## NEgoosebuster

We have killed two this year over 13- one went 13 - 7, the other just over 13, and many more in the 12 pound category. Three years ago we shot one that went 16lbs 1oz- weighed on a digital scale with several witnesses. As for a twenty pound goose, that would be hard to believe- the difference in a 16 pound goose to a 12 pound goose is enormous, I can't imagine a goose proportionately bigger than a 16lb'er.


----------



## duxnbux

We entered a couple in a Big Goose Contest a few years ago...both weighed in at 14 lbs and some change....I believe the winner was just under 15 pounds...

I have never seen or heard of one much over 15


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

http://www.gpnc.org/canada.htm

http://www.takeem.com/ProArticles/TakeEm/canada_goose.htm
I was curious, so I did some quick research. This might be interesting to you guys.


----------



## NEgoosebuster

Gonna have to really call BS on the 24 pound goose... :eyeroll:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

I must add that almost every article I read indicated that the average Canada goose weighs between 4-13 lbs. I'd love to see a 24lb honker! That would be a monster..............but would be to heavy to fly! :rollin:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

NEgoosebuster said:


> Gonna have to really call BS on the 24 pound goose... :eyeroll:


You are just mad that they have lost their weight by the time they get to Nebraska !! :toofunny:


----------



## Rick Fode

About 20 years ago when there were very few Giant Canada geese, my friend's Dad (Ernie Trudeau) shot 2 huge honkers one was a 12 pounder the other weighed 18 pounds. The 12 pounder looked like a mallard next to the big one. He had it mounted and verified by the G&F Dept and it hung in Gun & Reel sporting goods in Jamestown for a number of years. It might still be there I don't know, but that is the biggest goose I have ever seen in person, hours after he shot it. That was in the days of the blaze orange posters that read "Closed to the hunting of Canadian Geese" if any of you remember those. I'm not one to exaggerate about animals, any buck that has a 20 inch inside spread is a monster and there aren't very many of them around and if someone tells me that they saw a 22 inch whitetail, I give them credit for about 17 inches. For what it's worth.........


----------



## zx2dxz

at Dokkens Kennels where i work we have a 20+ lbs, i dont like to throw it and dogs dont like to retrieve it but we still have it and its still eating corn and getting bigger.... cant wait to shoot that one 

lata, 2d


----------



## win4win

Was reading that 1st and 2nd place geese in a contest in MB were weighed and verified by game officers at 19+ and 20+ lbs. a couple years ago.

I will look for the official verification and post if I can find it.


----------



## guppy

We wieghed one in at a local contest a couple of years ago that was 15 lbs 10 oz. This bird was shot in S.E. N.D.


----------



## T Shot

My personal biggest was a 13lb 14oz goose the weekend before deer season a couple years ago. We got into some REAL big boys the last day of the season last year back home. We weighed the two biggest and they went 15lbs 2oz and the other was just a shade over 14. Two of the biggest geese I have ever seen in my life. Back when weighing them was a real big deal and when you could only have one, 90% of the geese we shot were between 10 and 12 lbs. Very rarely would you get a real large one. I can't remember shooting more than ten total as a group that tipped the scales at over 14. Since limits have increased and there are no real "biggest goose" contests anymore, weighing everyone you shoot has gone by the wayside. I can honestly say, however, that I have had the most fun in my lifetime shooting Lac Qui Parle "defectors" in December that would roost on the power plant ponds near Milbank when everything else would freeze up. Those guys were rarely over 10 lbs. So I guess you could say size doesn't matter when you are shooting Canadas.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

guppy said:


> We wieghed one in at a local contest a couple of years ago that was 15 lbs 10 oz. This bird was shot in S.E. N.D.


You forgot to add that the bird was 4 days old and dehydrated when weighed. I've never seen a bird that big before, I can't even comprehend a 20 pounder.


----------



## zdosch

Last spring while getting permission to hunt some snow geese, the farmer invited us inside his house to check out his 17.8lb honker. Of course we didn't believe him, so we went ahead and looked, and sure as he!! that SOB was a monster, he had it mounted, I swore the thing was a good 3 feet tall!!!!! I have never seen a goose so big in my life, and I do believe that a honker can get over 20lbs in the wild. There are so many different subspecies of Canadian Geese, around 18 or so, who knows; one may just show up for one of us this fall!!!

good luck to all this hunting season
zach


----------



## Drew Willemsen

I shot a one and a half pound teal once...


----------



## seagulhunter4life

Actually Chris, a dehydrated bird would weigh less. Many times guys will add water into the bird to get more weight.


----------



## T Shot

I think thats the point he was trying to make. It probably would have weighed more if weighed sooner.


----------



## duckbuster808

Shot a Giant opening day this year here in Michigan that weighed 15.3 LBS
It was huge and man was it some good eating!!


----------



## Water Swater

db808,

I'll give you the 15 lbs but good eating I doubt that!


----------



## eskay

Shot one a few years ago that I took to the local grocery store that had a certified scale and it weighed 17 lbs. Biggest goose I've ever seen and weighed it just to see how big it was. Made some good jerky :wink:


----------



## duckbuster808

We make jerkey out of all of our geese. thats why it was good.


----------



## mallardhunter

I am just guessing, but my biggest goose probly was about 15lbs.


----------



## zettler

Remmi_&_I said:


> NEgoosebuster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna have to really call BS on the 24 pound goose... :eyeroll:
> 
> 
> 
> You are just mad that they have lost their weight by the time they get to Nebraska !! :toofunny:
Click to expand...

I hope you all follow the above links, as they also clearly state there are 11 (eleven) "known" subspecies of the Canada goose. Here in IL we have a number of locations where the Giant subspecies virtually does not migrate and gets VERY big. How many of you hunt Wild Turkey (not the 101 proof either)? Look at state records and you will be surprised how big those birds get over and above the average and known extremes...

The vast majority of the Canada geese we hunt here in IL are the average to Giant, with very few of the lessors taken annually.

Whatever the case, can you imagine the impact of one of the 20+ pound birds having if you hit one and they fell onto your expensive Hardcore Goose Decoys??? :sniper:


----------



## bear05

I dont remember anyone saying that they shot a 24lb goose so someone sees invisible words.

_____________________________

GIT ER' DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNN


----------



## johnsona

Nobody did. One of the links that Remmi posted earlier said that the giant subspecies has been recorded to 24 lbs. I think that was what NEgoosebuster was referring to.

My biggest was right at about 13.9, but I definitely think that there are some big ones out there. I would guess the biggest to be right at 20, but ya never know, there may be some freak out there that does weigh 24 lbs.


----------



## GooseGetter007

I shot an 18 lbs goose and i wish i would have froze it to mount because drop zone gives away a dozen full bodies for one that big


----------



## bear05

Who gives away what for what? Please share some detail on big goose= more decoys.

__________________________________

GIT ER' DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNN


----------



## GooseGetter007

Drop zone elite decoys i heard give away a dozen of there decoys for any 18lbs+ goose that is shot


----------



## Anas Strepera

The biggest one I shot this year was just under 14 pounds.


----------



## mrgoose67

:lol: i have seen one 22lbs shot in mich. like the guy said before there are 11 different breeds of canada goose from the maxia which will reach 24lbs the biggest i have shot was 18.7lbs in mich , there is not many of them around most of them are shot in the mid-west . that is all i know cacklers , lesser , eastern , western, richardson which is about 3lbs the size of a mallard. keep hunting and you may see one.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

Bullsh*t!! :roll:


----------



## MJK

My first goose I ever shot weighed 14.5lb on a Postal scale. I put it on the wall.....

Shot on Pool 9 of the Mississippi.


----------



## Canada_Hunter

MRGOOSE67

Post some pics of your 18,7 lbs...i wanna see it!!!Generally speaking peoples who have shot geese over 16-17 lbs dont have pics or proof...i wonder why??? :roll:


----------



## Snow Hunter

I have heard of a few places that boast Giant Canada geese, Rochester MN is one of them, check this site out.
http://www.wildfowlmag.com/destinations/rochester_0121/

Iowa also claims to have 16+ pounders check out this site.
http://www.iowadnr.com/wildlife/files/faqcago.html

If you do a little web searching you can find many articles and storys about massive 16+ pounders. Personally my biggest is right around 12lbs.
I am sure with the over hunting in the middle of the 1900's we may have lost a bit of the genetic makeup for producing as many giants.


----------



## mrgoose67

:withstupid: most people that post here must not have hunted for very long , they do not even know the whole story of canada goose all 11 spieces there minds must be as small also , as far as posting a picture look in the oakland press in mi. you will see the pictures . canada geese are as smart as where they came from.......... shoot strait ---- and shut up------ lol


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

Huntin' big geese for 30 years--still bullshiit!! :withstupid:


----------



## Canada_Hunter

Mrgoose 67

I think my dog is smarter than you... :lol: Just take a look at the refuge forums in the goose hunting forum and check the sticky...They have a contest...If someone shoot a goose over 18lbs they get a dozens dropzone elite (worth 700-800)...Before the seasons all peeps were shooting 18 + every year...I dont know why but they never received a 18lbs honker???I wonder why? :lol: We all know its was to show off so shut up yourself oke:


----------



## R y a n

Rick Fode said:


> About 20 years ago when there were very few Giant Canada geese, my friend's Dad (Ernie Trudeau) shot 2 huge honkers one was a 12 pounder the other weighed 18 pounds. The 12 pounder looked like a mallard next to the big one. He had it mounted and verified by the G&F Dept and it hung in Gun & Reel sporting goods in Jamestown for a number of years. It might still be there I don't know, but that is the biggest goose I have ever seen in person, hours after he shot it. That was in the days of the blaze orange posters that read "Closed to the hunting of Canadian Geese" if any of you remember those. I'm not one to exaggerate about animals, any buck that has a 20 inch inside spread is a monster and there aren't very many of them around and if someone tells me that they saw a 22 inch whitetail, I give them credit for about 17 inches. For what it's worth.........


I was browsing old posts and found this contribution from Rick, one of my best friends from high school days. My father did indeed shot an 18lb Giant Canada approximately in 1985/86 that was weiged on multiple scales at just over 18 lbs. It was displayed at Gun & Reel Sports in Jamestown for a number of years. We still have this mount at home, however it has shrunk some in the last 20 years. I had my father go take a picture of it for everyone. Note the size of the redhead in the background. The picture isn't the sharpest, and I'll see if we can get a better one.

As you can see, this is still larger than most 14+ lb honkers! It had a length of 48 1/2 inches, and a wingspan of 73 inches! It was the size of a small swan!

The goose was shot south of Chase Lake NWR back in the days of restricted Canada goose hunting. Most of the "big" geese seen in those days were the protected ones. They rarely strayed too far from the protection of the refuge boundaries. I'm not too sure we'll ever see many this big ever again unless they are domesticated feral birds.

To all you naysayers out there(Canada_hunter, brobones, etc).... you stand corrected...

Benelli

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/album_page.php?pic_id=1500


----------



## Quackkills9

I shot one that was about 8 pounds  well my biggest is around 12-14 pounds (just guessing) but a 24 pound goose is a true giant!


----------



## Draker16

Biggest goose i have ever shot was 13 pounds 12 ounces, and I weigh alot of canadians, and the ones that are huge, i put them on the scale and usually weigh in at around 11 pounds. I usually laugh at people who tell me they shot a 20 pound honker, and from that point on i usually dont believe anything they say because they are full of crap. I'm not saying that its not possible but the only way i would ever believe a goose weighs over 15 pounds i would have to personally be present at the time it is weighed.


----------



## honker

my biggest would be around 14 pounds but i think that guy must have shot a tame goose for 24 pounds thats HUGE


----------



## Anas Strepera

I read there was a species of geese located in Russia that grow really big. It's so cold there that they evolved to be huge just to survive. I heard they can grow to weights over 50 lbs and they have enough flying power where if a small child ties one to each wrist they can lift them off the ground. No B.S.!!!

:run:


----------



## Draker16

50 lbs. :toofunny:


----------

